# my first wild adult bird rehab.



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is Sid, he is very spunky and bites!...he has a broken wing that we are waiting another 14 days to check it to see if he can be released, a good samaritan brought him in here to the clinic and I will taking him home to care for him. hope he can go back to the tree tops where he is happiest... I will feed him wild bird seed...any other tips on feed or anything else is very welcomed
1


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Glad he came your way, so I know he will get good care. Jim


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> here is Sid, he is very spunky and bites!...he has a broken wing that we are waiting another 14 days to check it to see if he can be released, a good samaritan brought him in here to the clinic and I will taking him home to care for him. hope he can go back to the tree tops where he is happiest... I will feed him wild bird seed...any other tips on feed or anything else is very welcomed
> 1


Bigger picture???? Please?? Glad you're taking care of him. He's so little, how hard can he bite??? LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL< I adore Cardinals - especially as babies. I'm so glad someone found him and took him to get his wing fixed.

They are primarily seed eaters - love unshelled sunflower seed and other small seed. Give him cut up grapes, apples and kale to round out his diet.

I hope your clinic was able to get the location he came from and, if at all possible, try to put him back in that same location. He probably has a mate and, you know, spring is right around the corner!

Another thing - try not to keep him too warm if you plan to release him after his wing heals. It will still be cold outside and he will fare better going from a cool room to the cold outside again.

Renee, they can bite - really hard. That beak is like really strong!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Bigger picture???? Please?? Glad you're taking care of him. He's so little, how hard can he bite??? LOL


sorry, Im at work and I saved it to small and I don't know how to undo that....he does bite hard...that beak can break nuts!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL< I adore Cardinals - especially as babies. I'm so glad someone found him and took him to get his wing fixed.
> 
> They are primarily seed eaters - love unshelled sunflower seed and other small seed. Give him cut up grapes, apples and kale to round out his diet.
> 
> ...


Thanks maggie for the diet info, thats a big help. we do know where he was located, but he is here because a cat chased him and he got injured, and I guess the place is full of cats...so I dunno if i should chance release there.....?? should I?....great idea about the warm room...thanks for that, he is a spunky pretty bird, he is eating great...hope he heals well....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your first rehab, thank you for helping him.

What a cutie! I love cardinals and have them at my feeder every morning, they enjoy safflower-it is one of their favorites, which is usually skimpy in the wild bird mix.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

and black oil seed = another favorite of cardinals.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've held adult cardinals before, along with titmice and other's you'd find out here. I found out they ALL bite pretty hard, especially those cardinals. You get bit by one and good luck trying to get it off of you. They clamp down and don't want to let go 
I found a baby one with a hurt wing once, and brought it inside to take care of. He seemed pretty happy having an all you can eat buffet of wild bird seed  So I'm sure yours is very happy he found you!


----------

